# Paint Creek Debacle



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

In the late 70’s I lived very close to the Creek between Adams and Gunn Rd. My fishing buddy recently moved close to there and I suggested we hike down the bike path to our old fishing grounds near the power lines. First off the flow was very low and the bottom very silty. After entering the water and walking downstream we soon found out why. Literally a logjam every 25 yards. We each fell twice while trying to go over and around. The river in that area is virtually unfishable. It was nice to see the surroundings again after 40 years but also very sad what the river has become in that area. An organized river cleanup wouldn’t work. It’s that far gone. Amazing how many branches and logs fall into a river from storms etc. but then again I haven’t been there in close to 40 years.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

So you're saying there's enough cover now to grow some real lunkers? What was the water temperature?

What effect do you think the country club golf course has on the stream?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

randall cobb said:


> .......... An organized river cleanup wouldn’t work. It’s that far gone. Amazing how many branches and logs fall into a river from storms etc. ............


I think multiple organized cleanups are the only thing that would work.

L & O


----------



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> I think multiple organized cleanups are the only thing that would work.
> 
> L & O


Plenty of cover but the water isn’t moving fast enough. Not sure of the temperature but assuming not cold enough. It would take a lot of strong youngsters to move the wood. And a lot of chainsaws!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Marginal water = trashfish = the odd MONSTER trout.


----------



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Marginal water = trashfish = the odd MONSTER trout.


Agreed


----------



## FarmLegend (Jan 31, 2010)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Marginal water = trashfish = the odd MONSTER trout.


Cosign.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

randall cobb said:


> In the late 70’s I lived very close to the Creek between Adams and Gunn Rd. My fishing buddy recently moved close to there and I suggested we hike down the bike path to our old fishing grounds near the power lines. First off the flow was very low and the bottom very silty. After entering the water and walking downstream we soon found out why. Literally a logjam every 25 yards. We each fell twice while trying to go over and around. The river in that area is virtually unfishable. It was nice to see the surroundings again after 40 years but also very sad what the river has become in that area. An organized river cleanup wouldn’t work. It’s that far gone. Amazing how many branches and logs fall into a river from storms etc. but then again I haven’t been there in close to 40 years.


Did you notice the clean-up day announced by the DNR for different stream a few days ago ? They do organize this type of thing when enough interest is shown.

L & O


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Yup they are cleaning up the cedar.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If downed trees in a river are adversely affecting the water flow, I would think the actual flow of the water is probably the issue. Trees in the water create habitat for fish, and especially Trout, in rivers that support Trout. Just because wading Anglers fall down trying to navigate around, and past downed trees, doesn't mean they have any negative impact on the actual inhabitants of the river/stream. It sounds like the river was affected by the lack of rain, and the flow was reduced considerably at the time of the original post. We've had a bunch of rain in the last 2 weeks, and looking at a lot more in the next 2 weeks. Hopefully the river is in better shape for any Trouties living in it.


----------



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> If downed trees in a river are adversely affecting the water flow, I would think the actual flow of the water is probably the issue. Trees in the water create habitat for fish, and especially Trout, in rivers that support Trout. Just because wading Anglers fall down trying to navigate around, and past downed trees, doesn't mean they have any negative impact on the actual inhabitants of the river/stream. It sounds like the river was affected by the lack of rain, and the flow was reduced considerably at the time of the original post. We've had a bunch of rain in the last 2 weeks, and looking at a lot more in the next 2 weeks. Hopefully the river is in better shape for any Trouties living in it.


It’s worse than you can imagine. It’s a section of river that’s choked with fallen trees. It would be a major project to clear it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sorry if you didn't understand my post. I said *nothing* about clearing it, lol. You should read-up on habitat restoration for Trout. It typically involves adding trees to rivers.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Get used to lots of trees in the rivers and streams because of all of the dead ash coming down. Lots of fish cover but tough fishing or canoeing.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

good the hear this area is still like this. keeps all the yahoos fishing high and dry down in Rochester


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> good the hear this area is still like this. keeps all the yahoos fishing high and dry down in Rochester


It’s the social regulations that keep me off. I can trout fish on the river that isn’t a trout stream, in the manner in which I prefer.


----------

